# Joan Swanson Prize Winning Afghan knitted on the Passap E 6000



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I just made this afghan on my E 6000 with yarn that a friend gave to me. It is a 2/17 yarn and I used one strand of each color . I had to re do the pattern size. I had to shorten rows and increase columns to get this size. It is 162 stitches and 153 rows. I used technique 187. The finished size is 30 inches by 30 inches. 
I also hand knitted the bear-it is a gypsy cream pattern.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lovely job. The bear is a cutie too.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonderful, I would never have guessed you knitted the bear too! How cute. Sharron


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable, is it a double jacquard?


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

That turned out very nice. I used the same pattern slightly modified with the garter carriage for a small blanket.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Both of the blankets are lovely.????


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Too cute! Lovely work!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

So beautiful and some child will love it forever.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Joan would be pleased - I'm going to cut & paste a picture of your afghan and send to her. Her afghan book has amazing double bed jacquard directions. You did a lovely job translating to Passap! The bear is a nice companion.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

sent a picture of the garter carriage on as well to Joan. She will be pleased that her patterns are still being used.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The blanket is adorable.


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

just love them


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Both blankets are very nice.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful results. I've used that little bear with the balloons on many baby afghans, and it's always a big hit.

The knit bear is really cute to, and such a nice touch to pair it with the afghan.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. And thank you Jane, for passing the picture on to Joan. I love the garter carriage one also. I just can't stand listening to it run. lol


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

Joan's reply: O MY! How fun to see something still being knit – and on a Passap at that! Thanks for sharing this with me. Ah, those were the days…
Joan has been a great inspiration for many of us - both her knitting and friendship.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

janeknits2 said:


> Joan's reply: O MY! How fun to see something still being knit â and on a Passap at that! Thanks for sharing this with me. Ah, those were the daysâ¦
> Joan has been a great inspiration for many of us - both her knitting and friendship.


and you can show her this one too, again changed to garter carriage.


----------



## janeknits2 (Feb 20, 2015)

will do - on it's way to her


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your garter carriage blanket.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful ????


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Beautiful ????


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the blanket and love the teddy! Beautiful work. And how wonderful that Joan is able to see her patterns still being used.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

janeknits2 said:


> Joan would be pleased - I'm going to cut & paste a picture of your afghan and send to her. Her afghan book has amazing double bed jacquard directions. You did a lovely job translating to Passap! The bear is a nice companion.


Love anything that Joan Swanson writes!! Thanks so much for sharing...

Am getting an E6000 in a couple of weeks..what an inspiration for me!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love these, how can i get the pattern.


----------



## gutemm (Dec 19, 2016)

very pretty. How i will like to have those types of patterns.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous work.
Marge


----------

